# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  CK's bug shoot © 2009

## CK Yeo

Still a newbie in this area, so went out to shoot more + celebrate new year  ::smt031: . 
C&C welcome as usual. Don't ask me what bugs they are. I have no idea  :o: 


Spider eating spider







ck

----------


## benny

I like the second picture!

Cheers,

----------


## juggler

Amazing shots. All done with a 100mm macro or something?

----------


## CK Yeo

Yes Koah Fong, all with 100mm.

ck

----------


## trident

CK,
I pick #2 out of the 4 pictures
For #1, I can't make out what is it the spider is eating.

----------


## CK Yeo

Ya, agree that can't really see what is it eating but I like the look of it caught in the act. This shot can see better.



Ang ang for the new year.

ck

----------


## trident

ck,
second picture shows the subject with it's victim better.
But DOF is too shallow, if both of them are sharp it would be much better.

----------


## luenny

Second picture is quite nice. Did you shoot these in Admiralty Park? By the way, it's a stink bug.

----------


## Goondoo

> Still a newbie in this area, so went out to shoot more + celebrate new year . 
> C&C welcome as usual. Don't ask me what bugs they are. I have no idea 
> 
> 
> Spider eating spider
> 
> 
> ck


Looks like a female heavy jumper devouring a male lynx spider.
Nice catch!

----------


## luenny

I don't think the prey is a lynx. Doesn't have that spikes on the legs.

----------


## CK Yeo

Ya, all at Admiralty Park. The pond area is INFESTED with stink bugs.

Lyxn spider? spikes? ok, I get it, the pics are not sharp enough to tell.  :Embarassed: 

2 more from the weekend from SGB.

Ant-Mimicking Spider with 7 legs. Ya, I know about the black background. Overcast day, so too bad.



Remind me to go look at the action file I used for these bug shots... don't know why they turn out soft after I resize them. hmmm...  :Think: 

ck

----------


## juggler

> Yes Koah Fong, all with 100mm.
> 
> ck


Looks like I better put my 100mm macro (non-USM) to more good use.  :Smile:

----------


## CK Yeo

ck

----------


## benetay

Lovely! Why i never see butterflies? 

 :Grin:

----------


## CK Yeo

Because butterflies don't stay still long enough.  :Embarassed: 

ck

----------


## benetay

:Laughing:  Well that's the case but it's challenging! 

Cheers!

----------


## CK Yeo

Hey, newbie la. Slowly ok?

ck

----------

